# Wanted: Various parts, stock exhaust, suspension ++ R33 GTR



## R34Mania (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi!

I'm trying to put my car back to factory setup as I feel that the car looks better in its original design and i'm now looking for some parts: 

Stock exhaust
Front seats
Stock springs and shocks, complete suspension. 
Owners manual in english. 
Shift knob

PM me if you have one or might know someone who is willing to sell.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

I have a complete interior if interested.
£700 collected from Birmingham


----------



## R34Mania (Jan 17, 2017)

TABZ said:


> I have a complete interior if interested.
> £700 collected from Birmingham


Possible to buy just the front seats?


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Yes for £700ono and you can sell the rest


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

I have rear shocks and springs £150


----------



## Liam-gtr (Apr 11, 2009)

Still got rear shocks by any chance?


----------

